# 2006 Transmission Fluid & Filter



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

I am WAY overdue (according to Nissan) for my auto transmission fluid change. I am at about 97K miles. Plan to change it this weekend. But is there a transmission fluid filter that I should change also? If so, how is it accessed? Is it relatively straight forward (drop the pan, replace, replace a gasket, bolt her up, etc...)??? Any tips or things to be on the watch for?

Thanks!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a drain and fill operation; there's a drain plug, so you don't need to drop the pan. A new copper washer for the plug is recommended and available from Nissan for about $1. Nissan uses a screen that is normally not serviced. Biggest thing is to use the correct ATF. The 4 spd. AT uses Nissan Type "D" ATF and the 5 spd. AT uses Type "K." Valvoline Maxlife ATF is recommended for Nissan Types "D," "J," "S" and "K" and is half the price of genuine Nissan ATF. I've been using it in my 06 Pathfinder, which takes type "S" and have had no isues or changes in performance compared to the genuine Nissan ATF.


----------



## woketman (Mar 5, 2006)

Do all of the 3.5 liter 2006 Altima's (especially the SE-R) have a transmission fluid cooler as stock? I cannot tell from up top and I won't get a chance to lift her up till the weekend. I have an idea: if there is a cooler, why not take the output hose from the tranny off at the cooler, start the engine with the tranny in neutral, let 2 quarts drain, shut it off and re-fill with two quarts. And then just continue doing this until the stuff coming out the hose looks just like the stuff going in. Sure, it may take a while, but I'll get rid of all of the old tranny fluid.


----------

